# Oats while cutting



## lilknown (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey boardies, iv been looking around and it seems a lot of people eat oats while cutting. iv made myself some no fat flapjack which just consists of stewed apples and raisins with oats. would this be ok to eat if im cutting, i just cant seem to get my head around oats being ok but bread and pasta being a no no :/

im a newbie so take it easy on me lol :lol:


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

yes its ok, and why is bread and pasta a no no ? wholemeal or wholeweat and you can eat pasta or bread aslong as your hitting your macros, again people been afraid of carbs, why? your not in ketois right ? so weres the problem ?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Agree with Ts23. Get your calories and protein right and you are 90% the way there... leave the guys who are prepping for a competition to worry about the fine tuning.


----------



## lilknown (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the response guys, i just thought pasta and such were complex and made it hard to shift the fat from your body so i didnt know if it was ok or not when cutting . guess im just being silly holding back from some of the foods i enjoy


----------



## swampy9785 (Sep 27, 2008)

Any chance of posting that flapjack recipe please


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

yeahh that recipe please mate ;D


----------



## lilknown (Jul 19, 2011)

lol i dont have the exact measurements , i simply put 3 cooking apples in some water , i added one spoon of honey (you can add sugar etc) when the apples are stewed and form a smooth mixture just add cinnamon to taste and then take the pan off the heat, stir the oats and raisins into the apples until you have flapjack style texture. i then put all the contents in a square tray and put in the fridge to set. it tastes just like apple pie lol but i guess you can add whey and such during the stewing stage


----------



## swampy9785 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks very much, will give this a go.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

If it fits in your macros any food is fine for cutting!


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

JS72 said:


> If it fits in your macros any food is fine for cutting!


This. Be right back, im cutting and gonna devour a snickers bar


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

JS72 said:


> If it fits in your macros any food is fine for cutting!


Disagree.

If I consumed 150g of carbs in the form of Haribo do you think I'd see the same results of consuming 150g of carbs in the form of brown rice?

Perhaps, if you said "If it fits in your macros any food is fine for cutting, in moderation", you'd be more accurate.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

invisiblekid said:


> Disagree.
> 
> If I consumed 150g of carbs in the form of Haribo do you think I'd see the same results of consuming 150g of carbs in the form of brown rice?
> 
> Perhaps, if you said "If it fits in your macros any food is fine for cutting, in moderation", you'd be more accurate.


It depended where abouts in your day you consumed the high GI carbs, if on a timed carb diet for example, high GI carbs would be perfectly acceptable PWO

Working out Macros is not just a case of adding the numbers but also time timing of specific macros


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

JS72 said:


> It depended where abouts in your day you consumed the high GI carbs, if on a timed carb diet for example, high GI carbs would be perfectly acceptable PWO
> 
> Working out Macros is not just a case of adding the numbers but also time timing of specific macros


All valid points, but still clauses need to be added to a statement like "If it fits in your macros any food is fine for cutting" in order to make it accurate.


----------

